# ? about hashimoto's and celiac disease



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

Was curious if there was a strong correlation between having hashimoto's and celiac disease, and or even IBS. I was told I tested positive for Hashimoto's but TSH not high enough for treatment(3.89 norm .4-4.0, TPOab 941.9 norm <30). Anyway finally had my appt with gi dr after having abdominal issues since January, and he has ordered labs and colonoscopy. One of the labs being celiac panel. He thinks it is just IBS, but since my mom has had colon polyps and her mother passed from colon cancer just being thorough, but thinks I'm to young for anything like that (34). Any info would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

darlisar said:


> Was curious if there was a strong correlation between having hashimoto's and celiac disease, and or even IBS. I was told I tested positive for Hashimoto's but TSH not high enough for treatment(3.89 norm .4-4.0, TPOab 941.9 norm <30). Anyway finally had my appt with gi dr after having abdominal issues since January, and he has ordered labs and colonoscopy. One of the labs being celiac panel. He thinks it is just IBS, but since my mom has had colon polyps and her mother passed from colon cancer just being thorough, but thinks I'm to young for anything like that (34). Any info would greatly be appreciated


It does seem that a lot of us who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not process glutens well if at all. I am one of those. I have been gluten-free for a good 15 years or more.

Hope all is well in that department for you! With a family history, you are wise to stay on top of it. Good girl that you are!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just noting...

I considered myself to be asymptomatic, but as things progress, it seems I may have had more symptoms than I originally realized. I mostly reference joint and muscle pain, but now that I think about it, I had been dealing with digestive issues for some time. I had a cat scan, blood work and did a three day fecal sample test, all of which turned out clear. I was told I had IBS and to take fiber-supplements.

Anyway, here we are a couple years and one thyroid eviction later and it seems like the vast majority of my tummy troubles have been resolved. I have not gone gluten-free. It seems like it can be mostly blamed on a crabby thyroid. Who'd a thunk it!


----------



## Teri goose (Mar 23, 2012)

darlisar said:


> Was curious if there was a strong correlation between having hashimoto's and celiac disease, and or even IBS. I was told I tested positive for Hashimoto's but TSH not high enough for treatment(3.89 norm .4-4.0, TPOab 941.9 norm <30). Anyway finally had my appt with gi dr after having abdominal issues since January, and he has ordered labs and colonoscopy. One of the labs being celiac panel. He thinks it is just IBS, but since my mom has had colon polyps and her mother passed from colon cancer just being thorough, but thinks I'm to young for anything like that (34). Any info would greatly be appreciated


Yes, I do believe Thyroid disease and celiac are related. After 15 years of Hashimoto's, taking synthroid, going to doctors, and nutritionists, documenting diet/herbals, etc. I'm certain that our bodies become sensitive to iodine containing foods, the immune system overreacts, and we become allergic to our own thyroid hormone, same thing happens when the body detects wheat, the body overreacts and becomes inflamed, thus body aches, rashes, fatigue. This is why if we figure out the foods that cause inflammation/allergic reactions, we can reduce the agony as the body reacts. I do not eat grains, iodine containing foods, walnuts or flax seeds, and do not have fatigue, body aches, or colon issues. Certain foods reduce the affectiveness of synthroid, it helped when I called Abott labs, they gave me a list of foods that interfer with synthroid hormone uptake.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I totally agree. I have had gut issues for years. Really bad heartburn that would just about do me in. What I never figured out was why it was so bad after I ate Cream of Wheat or a granola bar. Duh. GLUTEN! And then I end up with Hashi's. In fact, I think I got Hashi's from being gluten intolerant.
Been gluten free for only two weeks and my stomach already feels better. Hoping I can eventually get off the daily Prilosec.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have hashi's. But the only time I've had digestion issues, bloating, inflammation, reaction to wheat is when I was undermedicated. When I am on the right dose/my body is getting sufficient thyroid hormone, digestion goes back to normal- no problems.


----------

